
Google tracks you everywhere. See it with Maps. - Ambrose22222
https://www.google.com/maps/timeline
======
zerooneinfinity
Something that has been useful for me was making the Google account with
random credentials (name, age, etc.). This way, at least they're tracking a
non-existent person.

------
CarolineW
Seems to require that I login with a Google account. I don't have one. Does
that affect the outcome?

~~~
ocdtrekkie
Yes, this is a link for viewing your location history with Google. A
surprising number of Google users don't realize they do this.

Also, congrats on not having a Google account. Still working on getting rid of
mine.

------
vectorEQ
if i log in it just tells me i dont have location services enabled ;)....

